# Tue is Mardi Gras



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Tuesday (Feb 5th) is Mardi Gras here in New Orleans. It's just as much fun as Halloween. The whole city shuts down and everyone hits the streets for a full day of parades and parties all around the city. The weather is mild this year, so it should be a good one.

The floats in the parades are always great. The designers and crews build new floats every year with all new themes. Lots of animated props and great costumes. (just like Halloween) - Ms Wicked would do well here with her great costum creating ability.

What is cool, is that I see all the same materials on mardi gras floats that we use and talk about here on the forum. - LED lighting, papier mache', wiper motor animated props, airbrush painting, clay sculpting,....etc

So if you have the time come on down to New Orleans and "pass a good time"
and "laissez les bons temps rouler!!" (let the good times roll)


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

Mardi Gras sounds like so much fun! Maybe one of these years I will get to New Orleans to participate!


----------



## HrdHeaded1 (Sep 20, 2007)

Ohhhhhhh boy.. I've sure missed NOLA and Mardi Gras! Being up here in WA is just not the same.. I still miss the skeeters the size of quarta's and the gator's and koolaide pickles and lets not forget the crawdad's and swamps! 

Happy Fat Tuesday!!

Mardi Gras 2008 

Mardi Gras est au début de cette année
Ce sera le cinq février
C'est quand cette Katrina la ville déchirée
Viendra de nouveau vivant

Y'all viennent au parti
Cmon en bas à Nouvelle-Orléans
Venez la prise les babioles et les perles
Lancé par les Rois et les Reines

Les parades font étalage des parades
Nous avons un bon nombre 
Cinquante-sept je pense est le compte
Et tout dont ils ont besoin est vous

Entré le costume si vous aimez
Ou mettez juste un masque dans la foule
Le cri 'me lance quelque chose' aux flotteurs
Soyez sûrs de le crier fort

Les perles que vous recevez valent des millions
Le moment que vous les attrapez
Mais pas la valeur une pièce de dix cents
Après toute la mutilation

Et en emballant pour le voyage
Soyez sûrs que vous incluez
Vos 'vêtements heureux et appétit
La cause vous allez aimer nos aliments

Venez avec une foule ou juste un ami
Il est bien si vous venez seuls
Vous ne serez pas par vous pendant longtemps
Pas dans la zone de Mardi Gras

Et quand c'est le temps pour aller à la maison
Et dites des gens que vous avez vus
Aucune voie n'ira faire ils vous croire
La cause que vous avez vue est illégale

Un temps bon vous aurez eu
Et c'est une garantie
Et quelqu'un qui vous dit différent
Devra me répondre

Y'ALL VIENNENT 
Par saintal


----------



## perdidoman (Dec 2, 2007)

Happy Fat Tuesday everyone : )


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Happy Fat Tuesday and Super Tuesday. Get out and vote.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Yes and happy Fat Tuesday back at ya dawlins. Thanks everyone and Hrdheaded1 you have sent me more cajun french than I can understand. (but I think I know what your telling me) - thanks and have a great day-
B


----------



## HrdHeaded1 (Sep 20, 2007)

> Hrdheaded1 you have sent me more cajun french than I can understand


 LOL comes with the territory..I was raised in Colfax, LA.. lol.. My family is all still down there.. From Shreveport to NOLA.. and jus' about every bayou and swamp ya can name lol


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Hrdheaded1 - you need to stop by Hammond this October and check out my haunt...hope to see you ...take care -B


----------

